# Tnt?



## velochic (Mar 20, 2005)

Okay, I'll finally ask... what does TNT mean?

And as a side note... most recipes call for canned or processed foods.  If I'm looking for whole food recipes where should I look?  The "healthy" forum seems to mean "diet" or "low-carb".  I'm looking for the right place to look for and post whole, non-processed, organic foods/recipes.  Everything from scratch, that is.  TIA (thanks in advance )


----------



## luvs (Mar 20, 2005)

tried and true


----------



## velochic (Mar 20, 2005)

thanks.  as usual... makes sense in hindsight.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> thanks. as usual... makes sense in hindsight.


 
spoken like a true monday morning quarterback, velochic.....


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 20, 2005)

This is TNT

http://www.ch.ic.ac.uk/vchemlib/mim/bristol/tnt/tnt_text.htm


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> This is TNT
> 
> http://www.ch.ic.ac.uk/vchemlib/mim/bristol/tnt/tnt_text.htm


 
thanks for the link, bang, that was a very explosive site.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 20, 2005)

We are all blessed with 20/20 hindsight


----------

